# How to stop other cats coming in the house?



## RacingSnake (Nov 3, 2008)

It might seem obvious, but as of last night, we've got a new problem 
We've got brand new neighbours nextdoor (1 week ago), and I saw they've got cats, 3 young cats.

We've got a cat flap for our big fat old house cat 'Tilly', but she rarely uses it unless we let her out through the door and then she'll come back in.

Anyway, last night 03:40 I heard cat fighting, not unusual but it sounded close - I got up to look out of the window and thought "that sounds a bit closer than that", then I heard a smash  and some real loud cries. I sprinted downstairs, and one of the neighbours cats exited our living room like a rocket and straight out of the cat flap...
our poor cat was looking rather sorry for herself in the living room hissing at either me or my g/f as we went to get closer.

On top of that this bloomin cat has sprayed on our nice rug which we're just going to have to throw out now 

we can't have one of those magnetic catflaps as Tilly just won't wear a collar.

In the meanwhile we're going to leave the dog out of his crate to 'defend' the house, but I don't consider this to be a permanent solution.

I'm having a right nightmare with these animals at the moment!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

You could get a magnetic cat flab whitch works by your cat wearing a collar that will only allow yours in. Some contain chips.


----------



## RacingSnake (Nov 3, 2008)

RacingSnake said:


> we can't have one of those magnetic catflaps as Tilly just won't wear a collar.





sullivan said:


> You could get a magnetic cat flab whitch works by your cat wearing a collar that will only allow yours in. Some contain chips.


:nonod: .


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Is Tilly microchipped? Get a Petporte (prices have come down alot) which reads the chip & if it doesn't recognise the cat, doesn't let it in (bit like an electronic bouncer). No collar required.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

You can get a flap that works on the microchip inserted under your cat's skin. It is programmable to allowonly your cat in.

2 sorts: battery operated (Sureflap) and electric mains operated (Peta porte). Expensive but can go in door, wall or window.

No collar needed.

Check out on google and beware that there are a range or prices out there.


----------



## RacingSnake (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks for the ideas... I don't actually know if she's chipped. I'll ask the g/f when she gets home  and I'll look into the chip door thing


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

The other, simple, way is to just close off the cat flap and let her in through the door when you see her approach or wanting to come in - or call her in when you want her back home. This will prevent ANY other animal from entering your home but you do have to be more aware of her movements and she will have to live more to your timetable in terms of when she goes out or comes back indoors.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Get rid of the cat flap - she isn't using it anyway.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

if she doesnt really use it why not just lock it, x


----------

